# reds just laid eggs



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey, I havent really been on here much lately, but my reds finally laid some eggs.


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

:welcome:

Congrats man









Just take care of them and read all good advice to make them grow up and become great pets


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Sweet, were u expecting it?

do you want to raise them? Set up a fry tank, get ready for next time!


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

i was kinda expecting them but not this soon. I thought it would be a couple more days.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

What are your plans for the fry?

I am currently trying my best to manage the new fry that have come out of mine.

Its not too easy


----------

